# Uv Sterilizers



## yohanan (Oct 5, 2016)

I am considering adding a UV sterilizer to my set up. My goal is to reduce algae, parasites and pathogens. Are these worth the investment?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Good ones, yes... but its questionable in most setups. Some people cant justify the $$ for the improvement you will see.

Its also one more thing to maintain, and bulbs are fairly expensive.


----------



## yohanan (Oct 5, 2016)

Well, the one I have in mind is a hang-on-back for about $60. It will easy to reach and service, and will only be a supplement to my existing filtration. I added 10 horned nerite snails to the tank today. may add a few more later if I like the results.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Back in day with caribe ive had UV on my setup , it helps with algae but you have to keep eye on bulb . Once i "forgot" to change it got all algae back


----------

